
India: obscene pics of gods require massive human censorship of Google, Facebook - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/01/india-obscene-pics-of-gods-require-massive-human-censorship-of-google-facebook.ars
======
bediger4000
A little theological question...

If the beings so depicted are gods, then how can these picture be considered
"obscene"? Maybe pictures of mere humans in whatever
positions/alignments/configurations that the gods indulge in might constitute
"obscenity", but because the pictures show gods doing something, doesn't that
by necessity make such pictures non-obscene?

You know, sort of like how being a soldier in a war means you can kill people
and not be guilty of murder. Being a god means that whatever you do is
sanctified.

~~~
AlexFromBelgium
Using logic on anything related to religion is ... silly.

~~~
denzil_correa
It's called "Theology"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theology>

~~~
AlexFromBelgium
Ha! Indeed it is :)

------
denzil_correa
It's a big grey area of what's hate and what's not but let me tell you there
are certain videos (content) on YouTube which is by any stretch of imagination
: hate or racist. This content should definitely be taken down. How to detect
such content is matter of active research in the US and at India.

~~~
carlf79
I absolutely disagree for exactly the reason you mention in your first
sentence. It is a big grey area. There is no clear line between what is
acceptable and what is not. Rather than censor, we should act like adults and
refuse to listen to racists. It is not the government's role to decide that
for us. When they do, they almost always get it wrong somehow and often
corrupt the process to their own benefit just like is described in this
article.

